# Stupid dealership .. We're do I stand ?



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Car went in for some warranty work and I told them 3 times do no clean it cause it's a brand new car an there were no door dents got the car back and you an see we're they have cleaned the outside with a brush !!!!!! And opened a car door onto it ! Told them I'm not accsepting it and it's need sorting so what do I do, do I get prices off detailer cause yet have scratched every panel of a brand new car and do I tell them to get the parking dint sorted that wasn't there before I'm fuming ! 
Thanks Tom


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have they accepted blame for the dent?


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I told the Salesman who sold me the car te problems cause the manager wasn't in , said if they Dnt sort the ding il be dropping the car off and leaving it there, signed paperwork to say it was perfect when I left it there


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

I can understand the cleaning ... kind of after all its a dealership!, but denting a new car and expecting you not to notice? 

I would photograph everything and forward to the dealership manager in writing. 

hope you get it sorted!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If they've got a signed check sheet to say there was no damage then you can make them rectify the damage, as for the wash marring good luck, you're going to have to prove you had flawless paint before it went in before they'll even entertain it. You are in the small/tiny minority that doesn't want their car washing, my old managers car only got washed at service/mot intervals.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

mk4ibizatom said:


> I told the Salesman who sold me the car te problems cause the manager wasn't in , said if they Dnt sort the ding il be dropping the car off and leaving it there, signed paperwork to say it was perfect when I left it there


Ok, good that you have a signed job card stating no damage. I wouldn't rely to much on the salesman passing on the information, better to go into the dealership when either the service/after sales manager or general manager are present and have a face to face meeting with them. Be cool, polite but very firm, shouting the odds with threats rarely gets customers as much satisfaction as polite ones.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

cobra said:


> I can understand the cleaning ... kind of after all its a dealership!, but denting a new car and expecting you not to notice?
> 
> I would photograph everything and forward to the dealership manager in writing.
> 
> hope you get it sorted!


Excatly what I would do!

I would of got the salesman out and showed him the dent and tell him, does he think its acceptable for a brand new car to be left with brush marks all over it? - See what he says. I certainly wouldn't be accepting anything else, other than a professional detailer to machine polish it and for them to sort the dent and get them to put it on the companies card.

Or go back in armed with quotations from detailers on removing any scratches or imperfections from the bodywork. Chuck them in a managers face and say this is what it will cost you now. If he refuses to do anything, take it a stage further and go for legal action by whatever method you think is acceptable :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

They should have done a vehicle inspection report. Normally done by all garages to show marks, scratches and dents etc. I had one done on my focus when it went for some rust repair through warranty and even though i asked them not to wash the car, they did and to make it worse they took some of the paint of my wheels. Reported it to ford head office who i never got a reply from. Really bad service and no one should use the baldwins ford repair centre in west drayton. The car wash guy there was full of BS. Have used them on my dads cars when it was SMC and couldnt praise them enough. But ive just given up. 

Id chase it up if i was you, make sure they dont forget you.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I'm goin to drive there so they can see the brush marks got them selfs ! Before it gets washed off Goin at 8 in the morning they have it on the system I told them not to clean it and you can clearly see its been cleaned with a brush  there idiots and it now needs a full detail and a dint sorted 

But like I already sai to them I will be leaving the car tere if it's not sorted only 2 weeks old and the paints scratched to fevk


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

One reason why I don't like my go going into the dealership because cases like this always happen 

Ask for a replacement while they get it sorted and an apology from the brain dead idiot who's liable for the mess


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If this dealership operates in a manner like the majority do:

1. They won't be giving you a loan car

2. They won't pay to have the car professionally detailed.

3. They may agree to sort out your brush marks, I wouldn't bother, a relatively unskilled (by our standards) valeter will spend 30 minutes hand polishing the car.

4. They will most probably get in a smart repairer to sort out the ding, most probably as good as anyone you might use.

5. Your best chance of negotiating some compensation for the brush marks would be a discount on a future service, some spare mats etc.

6. This really needs to be dealt with by the general manager, chances of him being in on a Saturday are minimal, try and get there during the week.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah thanks everyone I've already been told the manager isn't in till Monday morning I already get 3 years free servicing so I might try get money off the spoiler a side skirts I was goin to order before they peed me off


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I would be pissed off if my car got a dent at the dealership and I've had worse than a dint from a garage before.

On the swirl city I think generally you might have an issue with it but 99.9% of their customers won't and will like having their car cleaned.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I have printed a big "DO NOT WASH THIS CAR, THANK YOU" sign to put on the dash when mine goes in for its first service. 

After the service, Bristol Street Motors give you a complimentary valet :wall: no thanks, and I will be telling the service manager that if my car is touched with a bucket and sponge I will be furious.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah most customers wouldnt be bothered, he said im the pickiest customer hes every had ive said il do the polishing if he sorts me out with a seat sport spoiler and side skirts and its looking good haha


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Where is the garage based? at least if we know, we can stay clear if it's a garage used by anyone on here..

Kev


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Any photos?

It must be really bad if there giving you skirts and a spoiler.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

So, you're happy to risk sorting the brush marks out yourself on a two week old car as long as you get freebies?? I'd rather they sort out the initial issue than use it to get some chav extras.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rundie said:


> So, you're happy to risk sorting the brush marks out yourself on a two week old car as long as you get freebies?? I'd rather they sort out the initial issue than use it to get some chav extras.


I don't think you've read through all the posts, I don't think you know how dealerships operate, I don't think insulting the OP is particulary nice either.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I must admit that whenever my car goes to the dealers for any sort of work I always get nervous & paranoid that they will wash it even though I instruct them at reception NOT TO WASH THE CAR!

In future I will ask them to sign & give me a copy on the job sheet that I have asked them not to wash the car & if it comes back washed then I will be having some stern words with the manager.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

S63 said:


> I don't think you've read through all the posts, I don't think you know how dealerships operate, I don't think insulting the OP is particulary nice either.


It's clear that he said he will sort the initial problem if they give him some free stuff, how have I missed the point ?

BTW, I know exactly how dealerships operate, I've been screwing them to the ground since you were in nappies ....some people ?!?!?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Let me tell you how it works at the dealership I work for, maybe others operate the same way.

When a car is booked in the job card is signed, that job card then goes to the techs, at no point do the valeters ever see the job card. The valeters often wash the car before work is done on it, could be minutes after it has arrived. It would be the duty of the service advisor to tell the valeters not to wash the car, in my experience this would not be reliable. Our valeters are all Eastern European, some have a limited command of English, even if told, they may not understand.

In an attempt not to have your car service washed certainly have the advisor add the instruction to the job card in your prescence and sign it. Place your do not wash sign in the car (maybe in Polish too). If possible try and build a rapport with the general manager and inform him of your request.

It is my duty to block and unblock the cars i.e check the car on arrival for dents, dings and scratches (not swirls however bad). Apon completition I hand over the car to the customer, in twelve months the only complaints have been "you haven't washed the car", that's just how unusual this request is and why so often overlooked.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rundie said:


> BTW, I know exactly how dealerships operate, I've been screwing them to the ground since you were in nappies ....some people ?!?!?


:lol: you must be an extremely old person, did you drive a model T Ford?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

S63 said:


> :lol: you must be an extremely old person, did you drive a model T Ford?


Yep, 98 yrs old and hung like a horse :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd rather they didn't try fix it tbh ! Have a forign man who messed it up in the first place or get freebies when I know I can machine polish ? I have already started to sort it and its looking better than when I first got my car tbh spoiler ad skirts added up to 285 quid so not to bad 

Service manger admit it was his fault for not telling him not to wash it


Not relli chav extras when there plenty of mature people on cupra net with them fitted


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

mk4ibizatom said:


> I'd rather they didn't try fix it tbh ! Have a forign man who messed it up in the first place or get freebies when I know I can machine polish ? I have already started to sort it and its looking better than when I first got my car tbh spoiler ad skirts added up to 285 quid so not to bad
> 
> Service manger admit it was his fault for not telling him not to wash it


Pleased you got a favourable outcome :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

And it's a dealer in preston mate


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

mk4ibizatom said:


> Not relli chav extras when there plenty of mature people on cupra net with them fitted


The "Chav" remark has been edited out, guess that's some sort of an apology.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> I have printed a big "DO NOT WASH THIS CAR, THANK YOU" sign to put on the dash when mine goes in for its first service.
> 
> After the service, Bristol Street Motors give you a complimentary valet :wall: no thanks, and I will be telling the service manager that if my car is touched with a bucket and sponge I will be furious.


I work there and would not let them wash my push bike let alone my car it will go straight threw the car wash then dryed with a shamois leather which when its dirty they lie it on the floor and get wash it off then dry the car off swirl city


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Classic example of buying the DW hanger sign, "Do Not Wash This Vehicle"...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

neilos said:


> Classic example of buying the DW hanger sign, "Do Not Wash This Vehicle"...


Alternatively

"Nie zmywa ten środek lokomocji"


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha love the polish one


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Scotty Pro said:


> I have printed a big "DO NOT WASH THIS CAR, THANK YOU" sign to put on the dash when mine goes in for its first service.
> 
> After the service, Bristol Street Motors give you a complimentary valet :wall: no thanks, and I will be telling the service manager that if my car is touched with a bucket and sponge I will be furious.


Ive worked (self employed) for Bristol Street Motors, Reg Vardy/Evanshlshaw, the same as any other garage, they couldn't give a balls about your car, they are a production line, the quicker they get your car in the quicker they get it out for the next car, argue all you can about scratches and dents you will probably win your case BUT they will get them done at the MINIMAL of costs and could probably make them look worse

Just my 2 pence ;-) for a LONG TIME server at dealerships


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Pleased you got the outcome you wanted. It was a bonus when i went to citroen with my loeb c2 he said to me i havent seen one of these in years and it looks really tidy and im not going to send it for a service wash just so they can ruin it. Fair play to the man though.

When something like that happens to citroens people bypass the dealer and go straight to citroen uk usually getting what they were after. 

Try that next time go straight to the main help line and not the dealer


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Inchcape Farnborough completely trashed mine a couple of months back. I moaned, they shrugged and I spent a day fixing it. I left a sign, the service advisor wrote do not wash etc. 

They won't be servicing my car again.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

leemckenna said:


> I work there and would not let them wash my push bike let alone my car it will go straight threw the car wash then dryed with a shamois leather which when its dirty they lie it on the floor and get wash it off then dry the car off swirl city


Do you work in the Sunderland branch ????? if you do, keep an eye out for mine please :thumb:

I have noticed the car wash at the back, there is no way mines going through that, I will be standing guard next to it, just to make sure it doesn't go through :lol::lol:


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

I also have 4 A4 signs say do not wash my car thank you and my dash cam is left running. I did get some funny looks to start with but with out exception any one looking at my car said, " you do the right thing mate" 
When my 6 year old passat was sold I have a call from the chap who bought it, he asked if it had had a full respray as his mates were saying it was in to good a condition. Lol

I hope you get this sorted
James


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

jcf1966 said:


> I also have 4 A4 signs say do not wash my car thank you and my dash cam is left running. I did get some funny looks to start with but with out exception any one looking at my car said, " you do the right thing mate"
> *When my 6 year old passat was sold I have a call from the chap who bought it, he asked if it had had a full respray as his mates were saying it was in to good a condition. Lol
> *
> I hope you get this sorted
> James


It's comments like that that make this detailing lark all the more worthwhile! :thumb:


----------



## Dirtymonkey29 (Jul 22, 2012)

Evans halshaw


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> Do you work in the Sunderland branch ????? if you do, keep an eye out for mine please :thumb:
> 
> I have noticed the car wash at the back, there is no way mines going through that, I will be standing guard next to it, just to make sure it doesn't go through :lol::lol:


Yes the sign will not work the lad who washes the cars is polish don't know if he can read English lol


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

leemckenna said:


> Yes the sign will not work the lad who washes the cars is polish don't know if he can read English lol


I'm sure if he get job with dealership to wash their cars he must know how to properly read and speak ... also is not down to him how he wash cars ... whoever he work for ask him to do this and give him training according to company needs .


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alzak said:


> I'm sure if he get job with dealership to wash their cars he must know how to properly read and speak


There are many whose command of the English language is very limited.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Alzak said:


> I'm sure if he get job with dealership to wash their cars he must know how to properly read and speak ... also is not down to him how he wash cars ... whoever he work for ask him to do this and give him training according to company needs .


We have had valetters that don't speak a word off English as for the dealership they look for the cheapest company they can get not for quality


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The DW hanger has pics as well http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224778

You could do something similar to print out


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

S63 said:


> There are many whose command of the English language is very limited.


and thats just the Yokals.....

you cant go complaining about the migrant workers they will work many a lot harder than many of the lazy Inglish scum...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

andy monty said:


> and thats just the Yokals.....
> 
> you cant go complaining about the migrant workers they will work many a lot harder than many of the lazy Inglish scum...


I'm not complaining, just stating fact. We have three guys and a lass working at our place, all from EE, politest and most hard working people in the dealership, apart from me of course


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

S63 said:


> I'm not complaining, just stating fact. We have three guys and a lass working at our place, all from EE, politest and most hard working people in the dealership, apart from me of course


dont let your head swell


----------

